
Show HN: Serverless Form Builder (Open Source) - SvenAl
https://www.webiny.com/serverless-app/form-builder
======
lucasverra
Are you part of the team WEBINY ?

~~~
SvenAl
I am :)

~~~
lucasverra
nice, my startup is paying zoho forms because of conditionals logics. You say
i can do the same with your new service for free ?

How do you make money ?

Why should i invest time in discovering your platform (im experimented in
server less architecture)

